# Jax's First RAW meal



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First I took pictures of her teeth. I can't believe how much build up she has for only being 1 1/2 years...I can't wait to see the change.

So I bought 40lb of chicken quarters for $28. I think that's a pretty good price. I have 40lb of neck/backs ordered and that is $16. I can't remember what he told me chicken hearts were. Split breasts are $1.28/lb. 

What does everyone do with the bones in the breast? I threw them away because of how small they are.

So I mixed pumpkin and yogurt together. She got 1/2 cup of that, most of which Baron ate when nobody was looking. She got about 8 oz of chicken quarter and 4 oz of chicken breast. I decided to hold off on the chicken liver for right now.

She sniffed it, looked at me, licked it, looked at me, licked it again, looked at me and backed away. I had to tell her what a good girl she was and that it was okay before she would eat it and then she dove right in!! 

Here's hoping she ate enough pumpkin and yogurt to help her digest it and we don't have a redo of the turkey neck!!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Good luck, hope all goes well, I sooooo want to start RAW with Chyanne, I am sooo dang on nervous! I keep reading everyday about it...... Once the school shopping is over, I am getting a freezer and we are going to start.... keep us posted!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We're going to need a second freezer. The one we have is half full of strawberries and I still need to get blueberries and make applesauce...so it was full before I even began!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay for Jax!







I can't wait to here how she does on raw.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Good for you and Jax! I took teeth pictures, too and they are SO much better after 2.5 weeks! I'll have to get more pics.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Chicken backs/necks might be too small for a GSD. I haven't tried them but have been warned away. I've also heard turkey necks aren't great because they are similar to the diameter of the dog's esophagus so are also a choking hazard. I'm sure someone with more experience can give more input though. 

The bones in chicken breasts are fine, they will chew them up as they eat the meat.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats on the first meal!! It's all downhill from here.









The bones in the chicken breast are fine to feed. That wouldn't make it a RMB, though - it would still be muscle meat because the bone ratio is so small.

After feeding your dogs for a few days you should be able to tell if they are gulpers or chewers. My Corgi mix Winnie is a gulper - I have to stand over her and TELL her to chew or cut the stuff up so small it won't get stuck when she inhales the food.

Mauser is a chewer - a very dedicated chewer! He takes longer than all the other dogs combined to chew his RMBs.









Sasha and Mauser both get turkey necks and chicken necks and backs with no problems. Winnie cannot have turkey necks and must either get the really big chicken neck (so she HAS to chew) or I cut it up into pieces for her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Lauri! I think Jax will be a chewer. She licks and licks and licks. I had to take the 1/2 of chicken quarter out of the bowl and cut it in half again before she decided it was the right size. She's always been a picker. 

And then when she finished her she went over to Baron's bowl to eat his kibble.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So far so good...except she only ate half her food this morning. She's so finicky! She was taking a piece of quarter into the livingroom so I took it back to her bowl, put it back in and told her to eat. She looked at me like I had beat her, layed down next to her bowl and then eventually just left the room. 

I'm drawing the line at walking thru the house with raw meat! I don't care what sad looks she gives me. Maybe I need to cut it up for her in smaller pieces.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08We're going to need a second freezer. The one we have is half full of strawberries and I still need to get blueberries and make applesauce...so it was full before I even began!!!



Hmmm let me know when you need a foster failure home for the apple sauce or strawberries.









Back on to the original topic.... Have you thought about feeding her in a crate? That way she can't walk away with her food. My guys eat in their crates or outside.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind.









I was always told to never feed them in crates because it can cause problems with food guarding??? Jax is already a bit of a snapper with the other dogs when it comes to bones and food. I can try the crate tonight.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> I'm drawing the line at walking thru the house with raw meat! I don't care what sad looks she gives me. Maybe I need to cut it up for her in smaller pieces.


I (or my husband) have been standing by the dogs when they eat since they started raw. Mia wants to drag it through the house and I won't let her, either. LOL She's getting the idea that if she wants to eat, she's going to have to stand there and do it, not bring it to the couch...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guys eat in their crates or outside (mini packs) and I have not had food issues. Jethro is over excited but I figure if they can eat in peace and quite than it will help those issues. I will not allow my dogs to stare down someone else still eating in their crate.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welll...she had no interest in eating tonight either. So, first I put her in her crate but she just laid there and thought she was in trouble. So then I pulled her back out and put the other dogs in to give her some peace but she just really didn't want to eat at all. So I put it back in the fridge for tomorrow.

I thought she would eat the RAW better than dog food. She's always been a picker. Must be she's just not hungry today but I've been sick and she slept with me most of the day so she hasn't been out to work up an appetite.

ok...DD is out in the backyard riding her horse and digging up the yard so must go deal with that ~sigh~


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Penny took a little while to get a hang of eating raw so maybe that's Jax's problem. How is she today? 

Definitely show us teeth pictures as seeing the sparkly chompers is one of my favorite parts of this diet!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Turner her nose up at the chicken this morning, wouldn't even lick the egg up, and walked away. She was sniffing around the kibble last night like she was hungry. She took table scrap ham from my hand last night. She's acting fine so I"m not to worried about it yet. I think she's just being a turkey.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well...apparently I just have a picky eater. I should have known that!! She's the one that refused Nutro kibble while the boxers, who must have been goats in their past lives, scarfed it right down. I had blood, diarrhea, vomit everywhere from those two. 

So she didn't finish it yesterday morning, didn't eat last nite...this morning it had a slight smell to it and wouldn't eat this morning. Wouldn't touch it tonight so I dumped it, put fresh in that was still half frozen and she ate it right down.

Why wouldn't I have a dog just as picky as me when it comes to meat? Of course...makes perfect sense...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Everything is going very well so when do I add organ meat? Anytime now?

After a week I can add a different protein source?


----------

